# Proud Papa!



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 15, 2010)

Check it out this little lady was 326g when she was harvested and 202g after 8 days, completely dry.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

i'd pass the new father a cigar but they won't fit into the keyboard...

congrats - now make more babies!


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Shaaaaaaweeet! What strain is she? Congrats on a FAT harvest!  Now that she's fed, remember to burp daily.


----------

